# Deadlifting kills me



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi guys so basically this is the story.
Deadlifting has always been my favourite exercise as I find I lift more then most people in my gym especially seen as I'm pretty light weigh , I was lifting upwards of 180kg for rep and building upon that when about a year ago my back got ****ed which I can only blame overtraining as I tried a it to much on that day , it took me about 6 weeks to recover from that and felt as if my back wasn't the same but got back into deadlifting and within about 5 or 6 weeks I was lifting 170 again and I thought I was past the injury then again it got ****ed only this time a lot worse , I couldn't walk right for days constant shooting pains couldn't sleep , if I played sports I would wake up the next morning as stiff as a plank and it really filed up my routine couldn't train back or legs or shoulders for at least a week or 2 ,, after I while I got back into my routine exception cut out deadlifting and trained my back other ways , 
2 days ago I tried to deadlift again , this is the first time trying it in around 16 weeks and I thought it went ok I lifted upto about 120 and didn't have pain ... Until the next day but I wasn't sure if this was just muscle pain or wether it was hurt again but today when doing my squats it happend again right at the exact same spot it's always been and I fear I'll never be able to deadlift again and it's not with the risk of being out for so long ?? Anyone have any advice or knowledge on this ??

Ps it is at the very bottom of my back basically just above my ass crack and I also have a scoliosis which is a curved spine which give me a slight hung in the middle of my back but I think this may have weakened my lower back and it seems to surge in a it at the bottom


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 20, 2015)

Could you have injured a disc?  Any pain shooting down into your legs?


----------



## 4acesbro21 (Aug 20, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> Could you have injured a disc?  Any pain shooting down into your legs?



No , never had any pain in legs , that's what is making me think it isn't nerve etc ,,,


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 20, 2015)

Damn near every powerlifter has blown out the discs at l4 l5. If your hips are tight, your low back rounds. The lumbar is not meant to be mobile just stable. 

You probably have ****ed up those discs. It doesn't mean you are done deadlifting though.

Try pulling sumo. It should take the pressure off the low back so you can keep deadlifting.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 20, 2015)

Pull sumo, Eat butt


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> Pull sumo, Eat butt



A total is a total. There's not an asterisk at the end of a record because it was pulled sumo.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 20, 2015)

I have two herniated lower discs since I was young. Herniated them doing T-bar rows.  You will be able to continue deadlifting, you will have to really prefect your form though. I love deadlifting and the discs won't prevent me from hitting 600 eventually.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 20, 2015)

I screwed my back up twice also, and it was worse the 2nd time. It's slowed me down, but hasn't stopped me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 20, 2015)

drop down in weight.  move your foot placement, try different things.  

I need to go under the knife now for about 8yrs.  lower back isssues from 11yrs of AAA hockey.  I just squat a bit differently, same for deads.  

Some weeks i get in great workouts, others are total shit.   But you roll with the punches.  Try using the smith machine or half deads on a rack.  you need to learn whats you work for you, then figure out other workouts to hit those other muscles........the ones that mis out on the big compound movements.  So you may be finishing up with all sorts of stuff for good muscle breakdown, but the point is your not done for.  


lots of other good advice so far as well.  



GL bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2015)

snake said:


> A total is a total. There's not an asterisk at the end of a record because it was pulled sumo.


I love you snakey


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 21, 2015)

snake said:


> A total is a total. There's not an asterisk at the end of a record because it was pulled sumo.



No asterisk , they just put your name in pink.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2015)

Is it your tailbone? Could be your coccyx. My brother had the same problem. Couldn't walk for a few days. Switched to sumo and hasn't happened since.


----------



## GSgator (Aug 21, 2015)

Sounds like my story to a t I threw out my back 3 different times then finally realized something ain't right after my MRI my thoughts we're confirmed I just wished I listened to the first or even second warning sign. If I was you I would stop those exercises till you get your disc looked at


----------



## Ardor (Sep 8, 2015)

I'll second that. Gotta get an Mri done or at least an X-ray to see what's up with the spine. My lower back injury put me out of commission for about a year and then stretching and slight strengthening for about 2. I just started deadlifting recently and I gotta say it feels great to be back. Just adhere to strict form and super light weight once there and build up slowly.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 8, 2015)

I have herniated L4 and L5 disks froma work injury years ago. Dr wanted me to have surgery. I didn't do it.

I pull over 600. It can be done...


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds like a pinched nerve. Go get it checked out if u haven't already. Your back is everything in lifting , fukk that up and your done.


----------



## jojo58 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have had some back issues over time, my first major came from slipping on black ice walking to work. I was really f'ed up. 2nd was lifting like a dumbass when I was younger. then I have had a few nuissance issues. I have never ruptured any discs but have had very bad back issues, especially when it gets cold. typically it takes about 6 weeks to get straight and when I get back in I always feel a little funny. I ordered a belt from APT pro wrist straps almost 15 years ago. worth every penny. I put it on tight when I go heavy and do my warm ups nice and even trying to maintain speed and form without it. I track my progress very diligently. my suggestion would be to stick with lower weights for a while, you'll go heavy again but it takes a while to feel good. just avoid taking nsaids with creatine. I stretch pretty often and when it gets bad I really focus on a wall slide piriformis stretch. The inflammation causes sciatica. I like to take the decline bench and jack it up high when I do sit ups. I also hang and allow my lower back to decompress. that usually feels pretty awesome plus the almost vertical sit ups are pretty good. I also do alot of back work on the roman chair as well as hamstring workouts to keep things in order.


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 3, 2016)

Try building it back up doing partial deadlifts.
Once u feel you are building your back up to what it was go back to floor deadlifts. 
Hope it workouts


----------



## 6packFitnessLife (Sep 4, 2016)

going to heavy on deadlift is not suggested, always give me lower back problems


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2016)

6packFitnessLife said:


> going to heavy on deadlift is not suggested, always give me lower back problems



Learn how to deadlift


----------

